# I think my dog is sick



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I think my dog has a cold.  he is sniffling, sneezing, and making weird snorting noises a lot..it started on wednesday, he was sneezing on my aunt, i thought he was just reacting to the cat dander on her clothing, but it's continued...and he really needs a bath but i don't want to bathe him just in case it makes things worse. Otherwise he's been fine and his appetite, mood or energy level hasn't changed at all (still an anxious, whiny little troublemaker).

SAS dog owners, does anyone know if it's necessary to take him to the vet, and also, if he prescribes antibiotics, anyone know approximately how much it would cost? Only reason I ask here is because I'm not on any dog forums. Thankx


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

Give him some chicken-noodle soup.:blank

I don't know how much dog antibiotics cost, but I bought a bottle for my cat and I think it was less than $50.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Used to work for vets, but that was a while ago and I'm no expert or anything.

If your dog was reeeally sick his food intake would be weird. You said that his appetite and energy level were normal. He could be just irritated. However I looked it up and read that: "At any time that sneezing is accompanied by other symptoms, seek immediate veterinary advice. Some of those symptoms include nosebleeds, shaking or pawing at the head, vocal pattern changes, excessive panting, wheezing, gagging, sneezing as a result of exertion or exercise, rapid breathing, shallow breathing, nasal discharge, bluish color in gums or tongue, and dry, crusty nose." 
So if he's doing any of those too I'd probably take him to the vet. If not, I'd just let it heal on it's own. My cat gets irritated and sneezes and spews stuff and tears up for a few days, but he's quite a robust cat so he heals like magic.

If they were to give your dog anything I doubt it wouldn't cost more than $50. The most it would cost might even be around $30. But that depends on what the vet says and how much the clinic charges for stuff.

​


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

My cat sneezes loads at this time of year, I think its because her coat is moulting... 
Usually animals are quite good at letting us know when they're ill, they tend to sleep lots and be off their food...
If sneezing/sniffling is his only symptom, he is probably fine... but you should keep an eye on him, if he gets any other symptoms, take him to the vets


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be bordatella. That's the closest dogs have to a human cold. I would take him to a vet since complications from a bordatella infection could be life threatening and a vet needs to evaluate how severe it is and whether treatment needs to be given or just waited out.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

How's the pollen count where you are (seeing as it's summer)? Maybe he has hayfever. Take him to the vets to be on the safe side.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It seems like there's been a lot of pollen out lately, all I have to do is think of pollen and I start itching and sniffling. After googling a bit, it seems like allergies are the issue with my dog, especially because he's been scratching himself quite a bit. I'm moving in a few days and it'll be up to my family to take care of the little guy, so I hope they do just that.


----------

